# Test e Deca cycle for Endurance athelete



## smitty1234 (Aug 31, 2011)

Im training 5-6 days a week. Crossfit/Military physical training.
stats, 
5'9 190 12%bf 26 years old
 Training for 3 years 

this would be my second cycle

Test e 250 @ 175 2 x a week (weeks 1-12)
Deca   200 @ 100  2 x a week (week 1-10)

I'm trying to get better recovery and a little relief for the abuse im putting my joints through.  think the dosages are right for what im doing?

I also had a question of the AI ive read not to use nolva because of the deca so armi is .25 ed good? or just as needed?

PCT starting 2 weeks after  last Test e pin

Nolva and Clomid or just one? For PCT

Nolva 40/40/30/20 
Clomid ??? (never used it and have read a lot of differend views on it and its dosage.)

Deca shuts you down so i want to have my PCT in order before i start. I'd rather be safe than with man boob. Please chime in with some knowlege.


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 1, 2011)

Dude you need clomid !
Thats what restarts your HTPA system.
Nolva is just an estrogen blocker.

I was doing the same kind of training on a dbol deca and test e cycle.
safe to say it backfired. Constant back and calf pumps meant i could barley run 3 mile without crying in pain.You may be different as your running such a small dose.

After it my joints where fantastic and running is a dream now.


----------



## smitty1234 (Sep 1, 2011)

So blaze what dosage of Clomid would you recomend? the only reason i ask is that ive read a lot of diferent theories as to what dosage load it with high dosage in the begining etc i was thinking it would probably fall in the 100/50/50/50 i would run it with the nolva. the only reason i ask is because when i did my first i was told to pick one so i picked nolva.... It was test only though and the sides from clomid dont sound to fun but man boob and peanuts for balls dont either so i can cope with being moody.....


----------



## OnPoint88 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Smitty I use to do your kind of training and Test/Deca isn't the best choice, it will just shut you down. Invest in the Schering Primo Depot 400mg/wk with hg Anavar 40mg ED will have minimal shut down and Proviron 50mg ED will free up more of  your natural test and its not 17aa so not toxic.
RE: http://www.napsgear.net/pre-designed-stacks-c42/side-free-quality-gains-cycle-p484


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> Hey Smitty I use to do your kind of training and Test/Deca isn't the best choice, it will just shut you down. Invest in the Schering Primo Depot 400mg/wk with hg Anavar 40mg ED will have minimal shut down and Proviron 50mg ED will free up more of your natural test and its not 17aa so not toxic.
> RE: http://www.napsgear.net/pre-designed-stacks-c42/side-free-quality-gains-cycle-p484


 

Minimal shutdown?  No such thing bro.  Any exogenous androgen whether DHT derivative or not, is going to shut down your natural test poduction.  You also risk libido issues and lethary, if you do not run some sort of test ester with those two compounds.  I agree that deca is not the way to go, but nether is a primo/anavar cycle.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Sep 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> Minimal shutdown?  No such thing bro.  Any exogenous androgen whether DHT derivative or not, is going to shut down your natural test poduction.  You also risk libido issues and lethary, if you do not run some sort of test ester with those two compounds.  I agree that deca is not the way to go, but nether is a primo/anavar cycle.


Going off this: 
The ester derivative of *methenolone*  is a long acting anabolic with extremely low androgenic properties and  has the chemical name of 17??-hydroxy-1-methyl-5a-androst-1-en-3-one  acetate. This anabolic steroid has active life of 5 days and can be  detected in the urine for up to 3-8 weeks. It has an anabolic/androgenic  ratio of 88:44-57 and its molecular weight is 344.488 g/mol at the  base.
 By promoting sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG) and luteinizing hormone (LH), *Primobolan* *stimulates* production of total and active *testosterone* so that users can expect nothing but perfection and improvements. In addition to that, the *steroid*  also demonstrates efficacy for promotion of protein synthesis, nitrogen  retention, and muscle mass in as short as six to eight weeks.


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> Going off this:
> The ester derivative of *methenolone* is a long acting anabolic with extremely low androgenic properties and has the chemical name of 17??-hydroxy-1-methyl-5a-androst-1-en-3-one acetate. This anabolic steroid has active life of 5 days and can be detected in the urine for up to 3-8 weeks. It has an anabolic/androgenic ratio of 88:44-57 and its molecular weight is 344.488 g/mol at the base.
> By promoting sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG) and luteinizing hormone (LH), *Primobolan* *stimulates* production of total and active *testosterone* so that users can expect nothing but perfection and improvements. In addition to that, the *steroid* also demonstrates efficacy for promotion of protein synthesis, nitrogen retention, and muscle mass in as short as six to eight weeks.


 
Primobolan Depot decreases both Luteinizing hormones, as well as Follicle-stimulating hormones, both of which are essential for testosterone production; without these two hormones there is no testosterone. So yes, Primobolan will shut you down. ANY exogenous androgen results in HPTA shut down. It is a medical/scientific fact and there are countless articles out there about it.


----------



## smitty1234 (Sep 1, 2011)

GMO ive heard your position before (against deca) but i have read about triathletes geting caught for usage of deca.... and since im swiming running and biking... with a lot of calisthenics and some lifting involved i thought my training would parallel theirs...... I've also looked at EQ but after all is said and done i have deca test-e and prop on hand not itching to use it just have it already... Any way you think even at my low dose of deca its a bad idea eh?


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

smitty1234 said:


> GMO ive heard your position before (against deca) but i have read about triathletes geting caught for usage of deca.... and since im swiming running and biking... with a lot of calisthenics and some lifting involved i thought my training would parallel theirs...... I've also looked at EQ but after all is said and done i have deca test-e and prop on hand not itching to use it just have it already... Any way you think even at my low dose of deca its a bad idea eh?


 

Against Deca?  I wouldn't say that...I prefer NPP, but that's because Decanoate is such a long ester that it sticks with you for a LONG time and can make recovery difficult.  Nandrolone would actually be good for you as an endurance athlete as long as you are not tested.  The problem with Deca for me is that b/c the ester is so long, you really have to run it 12 weeks for max benefit.  That means you have to run your test e out at least 14 weeks, and now you have a long cycle.  Why not NPP with Test E for 12 weeks and a prop kickstart?


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 1, 2011)

Deca is a bad choice for the drug tested athlete because its detectable for over a year after your last usage.


----------



## smitty1234 (Sep 1, 2011)

think im going to go with the extended run . just because of having it ready to go.
 Pct would be Nolva 40/40/30/20 and Clomid 100/50/50/50. and 
.25 Armi to keep off bloat every day or every other day and when should i start the Armi? ive heard from the begining and start at the 2-3 week.... 

 What about using prop to kickstart the deca cycle? 
what dosage you recommend.  
And GMO my pct looking right? 

please tweak if i need to i like my balls and my girfriends boobs, not interested in having my own boobs to play with...

running out the door sorry i prolly sound like a tard.....


----------



## smitty1234 (Sep 1, 2011)

not worried about geting tested


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

smitty1234 said:


> think im going to go with the extended run . just because of having it ready to go.
> Pct would be Nolva 40/40/30/20 and Clomid 100/50/50/50. and
> .25 Armi to keep off bloat every day or every other day and when should i start the Armi? ive heard from the begining and start at the 2-3 week....
> 
> ...


 
No Nolva, just Clomid at 100/100/75/50.

If you are going to run deca, be sure to run hcg at 250-500iu x2/wk to aid in recovery and keep your boys happy.

Run your prop at 100mg eod for a kicker...


----------



## smitty1234 (Sep 1, 2011)

Is my AI good? dont want to much bloat is .25 of armidex ed overkill or good? having a hard time finding HCG im on the hunt though. Thanks for the knowlege GMO. 

Ill do 
Test e 250 @ 175 2 x a week (weeks 1-12)
Deca 200 @ 100 2 x a week (week 1-10)
test prop 100 EOD for how long i got one bottle 100mg/ml 10ml? enough or snag another?

PCT
Clomid  100/100/75/50
250-500iu x2/wk for 4 weeks


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 1, 2011)

The Ai dose is fine bro.
Best of lick with your cycle.


----------



## GMO (Sep 2, 2011)

smitty1234 said:


> Is my AI good? dont want to much bloat is .25 of armidex ed overkill or good? having a hard time finding HCG im on the hunt though. Thanks for the knowlege GMO.
> 
> Ill do
> Test e 250 @ 175 2 x a week (weeks 1-12)
> ...



No...sorry I should have been clearer:

HCG is for on cycle, not during PCT.  

You are also going to want to run aromasin with your clomid during PCT at 25/25/12.5/12.5.

AGAIN DO NOT run hcg during PCT, it is counterproductive to Clomid therapy.


----------



## smitty1234 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks GMO i had to research HCG on my own, and found out the same. was going to post that exact question you answerd before i got a chance. thanks


----------



## smitty1234 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cycle just came to an end and starting pct. Ended up going from 190 to 220, PCT starts monday over all ive been really hungry on this cycle ended up bulking clean though stregnth went up on all lifts, might sound weird but some muscle groups responded faster than others or may be thats just in my head... over all the bloat is no joke... i dont hate deca just wont be a future first choice... i got slower on my run faster on my bike and swim... over all it was fun... just want to loose some of the fat i gained.... like i said it made me hungry as hell so after pct im not gona cut just get more strict with my diet Thank god the holidays are over no more guilt trips in having to eat relatives food.... 

smitty


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 4, 2012)

sounds like pretty great results, how much did your bf% go up and how many cals above maintenance did you go?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 4, 2012)

smitty1234 said:


> Cycle just came to an end and starting pct. Ended up going from 190 to 220, PCT starts monday over all ive been really hungry on this cycle ended up bulking clean though stregnth went up on all lifts, might sound weird but some muscle groups responded faster than others or may be thats just in my head... over all the bloat is no joke... i dont hate deca just wont be a future first choice... i got slower on my run faster on my bike and swim... over all it was fun... just want to loose some of the fat i gained.... like i said it made me hungry as hell so after pct im not gona cut just get more strict with my diet Thank god the holidays are over no more guilt trips in having to eat relatives food....
> 
> smitty


 
You're going to lose some water weight in the next couple of weeks. This might help with your running! 

p.s. Thanks for following up with us.  I rarely see that after 3 months of silence!!!


----------



## smitty1234 (Jan 4, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> sounds like pretty great results, how much did your bf% go up and how many cals above maintenance did you go?



Yea it was great results, especially in the gym, dont really know how much bf i gained because of the bloat... once i think im done loosing most of it ill chime in with an update...i ate quite a bit. like a horse, a cow what ever animal you want to describe me as it was a sight to see, coworkers were getting grossed out at the amount of food i was taking in... mostly clean  3700 cal. If homemade sweets or food or party etc i didnt eat chicken brest and rice catch my drift... so probably quite a few days over 4000, i kept my base with food constant and my suplements shakes etc... its hard to stay spot on clean over the holidays especially with family so i said f-it im not going to sit around while every one has the tasty food and im toting in my cooler with pre packaged meals... 

Im easy to gain weight hard to loose fat, i was eating 2500-3000 cal before this cycle, ill keep it at 3500 through pct an maybe a little further just to see how much of the gains ill keep... and then drop back to 3000 for maintenance.


----------

